# Happy Father's Day...



## Cheryl J (Jun 21, 2015)

.....to all you dads out there!  I hope you have a great day!  Any plans?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2015)

While I'm not a father, I've been enjoying all the pictures my old high school friends have been posting of their dads on FB.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2015)




----------

